# Meyers E47 Parts to Buy to Fix?



## Intheheartofit (Nov 9, 2016)

Rebuilt my lift cylinder on my E47 this summer and hoped that in doing so might fix my angling issue, but doesn't look like it. I didn't change any O rings on any valves though I did break off the C valve nut trying to get it off to clean around the coil, bah! Changed the hose on the left PA cylinder as the old one had issues getting it off and the swivel looked sketchy.

Anyways got it all put back together and couldn't get the plow to angle left, it was already angled right (passengers side). Figured needed to bleed the system since had new hose so loosened the hose and still nothing. From last year when I had this problem of not being able to angle I'd fix it mid winter by pushing on a tree so figured I'd do that again. It worked and got the plow to the left. Couldn't release the coupler now though to tighten the fitting which thought odd. 

At this point tried angling right and it worked, like it did last year, but then tried angling back left it went right as well. Guessing a valve stayed open? Replace? Trying to look at schematics to figure out valve guessing C though?

Also wanted to try again so knocked the tree and now nothing as looks like I blew the left ram as oil leaks out the front of it, dang. Was at first wondering if the hose coupler was broke, but now that it's pissing out, guess it's working.

So those with more experience with the E47 any tips? Any parts I should get other than the new ram, crossover valve? New O rings on others? What are some thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Intheheartofit said:


> Rebuilt my lift cylinder on my E47 this summer and hoped that in doing so might fix my angling issue, but doesn't look like it. I didn't change any O rings on any valves though I did break off the C valve nut trying to get it off to clean around the coil, bah! Changed the hose on the left PA cylinder as the old one had issues getting it off and the swivel looked sketchy.
> 
> Anyways got it all put back together and couldn't get the plow to angle left, it was already angled right (passengers side). Figured needed to bleed the system since had new hose so loosened the hose and still nothing. From last year when I had this problem of not being able to angle I'd fix it mid winter by pushing on a tree so figured I'd do that again. It worked and got the plow to the left. Couldn't release the coupler now though to tighten the fitting which thought odd.
> 
> ...


First did you replace the broken C valve. Coils ground through the valve, without the nut you will not get a good ground?

Are you sure you angle hoses are connected correct?









If hoses are correct you have a stuck valve, bad coupler and possibly a damaged pilot check valve. Do your couplers have a ball or pin in them? Ball style are known for failing. You can try connecting hoses directly to PA block. If plow still doesn't work I suggest replacing C valve. Just for reference, A valve (black wire) lowers plow. B valve (red wire) raise plow. C valve (green wire) plow goes right. To go left the pump just needs motor to run. So if hoses are correct you have a little testing to figure out if it valve, couplers or something else. One last thing, is the C valve stem swollen at all?


----------



## Intheheartofit (Nov 9, 2016)

Ok, great, thanks for info. Hoses are definitely correct as didn't touch quick coupler on PA block or rams. 

Also meant to mention that have disconnected power and just put 12 volts to motor and fluid leaks out of driver side ram which is why I was thinking bad valve as well. Though the plow raises and lowers fine, angle rams don't move. Will pull C valve and assess. I did already run an additional wire from C stud and solenoid to grounding nut.

I'll pick up some couplers today. Just too bad no one stocks Meyer in town. Anyone know any Canadian sites for parts? Otherwise off to the border for me so want to make extra sure get everything ordered.

I'll try pulling C and look for swollen stem in a couple hours.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Replace the C valve. Get a new ram. Just for preventive maintenance, if the hoses are old, replace them with new couplers. With the hoses connected together, plow in air, can you push on it and angle it.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

order from smith bros and have them shipped


----------



## Intheheartofit (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for tips, ordered the ram, c valve and the crossover just in case. Need to grab them from the border in a few days so I'll post after. Snow here Friday, but should be able to plow with what I have just no angle.

Also got new couplers just in case.

I'll try to remember to post what ends up working.

Thanks again


----------



## Intheheartofit (Nov 9, 2016)

Replaced ram, went fairly well, bought a non swivel 90 and ended up being too short and rubbed, so switched it to the top and stuck the hose straight into the ram, seems fine, can't see it rubbing.

Also replacing couplers and C valve and works great now angles left and right with no problem. Just need to get some more oil from town used up two bottles in all this messing around, expensive stuff, but what was needed.

Thanks again for the help, finally got the first storms snow cleaned up and now the second.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Intheheartofit said:


> Replaced ram, went fairly well, bought a non swivel 90 and ended up being too short and rubbed, so switched it to the top and stuck the hose straight into the ram, seems fine, can't see it rubbing.
> 
> Also replacing couplers and C valve and works great now angles left and right with no problem. Just need to get some more oil from town used up two bottles in all this messing around, expensive stuff, but what was needed.
> 
> Thanks again for the help, finally got the first storms snow cleaned up and now the second.


Aviation 5606 hydraulic fluid is the same thing, may be cheaper.


----------

